
Do you need a vacation if you love what you do?  - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2011/06/14/do-you-need-a-vacation-if-you-love-what-you-do%c2%a0/
======
wccrawford
I used to think 'No', but after 3 years in a job I really enjoyed daily, I
realized that I did need a vacation... And I've been taking one about every 6
months since then, even if it's just a stay-cation.

Your body and mind need some down-time to escape from the stress at work. And
there IS stress, even if you enjoy it. I have never yet come back from a
vacation and wished I hadn't taken it.

------
vgurgov
I havent had "real" vacation for years and feel perfectly fine without it. My
recipe is to get "real" weekend almost always (if no urgency) and extended
weekends for 3-4 days from time to time. I travel and enjoy simple life in
these days (no work, rarely check email)

------
tgrisfal
Yes. It interrupts the flow of things. This helps you get a fresh perspective
occasionally and reduces the risk of burnout.

